

Investigators replicate Nokia 1100 online banking hack - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2009/05/21/investigators-replicate-nokia-1100-online-banking-hack

======
noodle
doesn't seem like a very good idea in the first place, sending banking
passwords via SMS.

you lose your phone or it gets stolen and someone has a pretty easy path to
your account.

